# Long Island FT in Winslow NJ



## Pattie (Jan 2, 2004)

Hi,

The field trial in Winslow NJ starts this Friday October 5th. It states in the premium that it is using the DOW for Open and one other stake.

I am interested in the Open. Does any one know what number they are going to start with?

I had read on here how they figure it but can't find it now when I search. Also, the premium does not say what day of the DOW they use the number from. Would it be Thursday's number were Open starts on a Friday?

Thanks
Pattie


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

LABRK9 said:


> Hi,
> 
> The field trial in Winslow NJ starts this Friday October 5th. It states in the premium that it is using the DOW for Open and one other stake.
> 
> ...


_Chapter 14, Section 4(b) of the AKC rulebook http://www.akc.org/pdfs/rulebooks/RFTRET.pdf is the place to look._​ 



> _"....Notwithstanding the first sentence of this Section 4,_
> _any club may, at its election, provide that the order of_
> _running in any one or more stakes at a trial shall be in_
> _the order of the draw beginning with the dog with the_
> ...


----------



## Pattie (Jan 2, 2004)

Jeff,

Thank you, Thank you,Thank you,Thank you!!!

I searched the AKC web site the other night and ended up giving up.

Pattie


----------



## Pattie (Jan 2, 2004)

Ok going to take a shot.

DJIA closed today at 14047.31 so Open will start with dog 31.

How did I do?

Pattie


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

You did Ok, but the Dow according to EE closed at 13778.65. So they would start at 65 but there are only 52 dogs in the open. So 65-52 is 13. Start at 13.....

Am is 49 dogs, 65- 49 so start with dog 16.


----------



## Canman (Jan 24, 2003)

Good luck with the judging in the Open!


----------



## Pattie (Jan 2, 2004)

Ok here is a link to were I got the number.

http://www.wmur.com/money/14244381/detail.html

Look over on the right hand side of the window.

Pattie


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Yahoo is also reporting the dow closed at 14047.*31.* So I'd bet that LABRK9 got it right. 

Thunder, I bet the EE sight hasn't been brought up to date yet with today's close.


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

My bad.....you are correct....EE is now updated. Darn it Shayne...I checked at 5:00...

Sorry Pattie...


----------



## Pattie (Jan 2, 2004)

Your forgiven!!! I am just glad I get it. I sometimes forget Shayne is in a different time zone so you have to allow for that plus a few extra minutes to update the site.

Pattie


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

I forgot about the time zone difference. Are you running at Long Island? If so...good luck.


----------



## Pattie (Jan 2, 2004)

Two of my friends are going out with Open and Qual dogs. I will be staying home to take care of the rest.

Pattie


----------



## CHIPSSHIP (Oct 5, 2007)

Any One Have Any Call Backs ?

Thanks


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

LABRK9 said:


> Your forgiven!!! I am just glad I get it. I sometimes forget Shayne is in a different time zone so you have to allow for that plus a few extra minutes to update the site.
> 
> Pattie


The market closes at one time. 1600 hrs in NYC - The Dow is usually solid by 10 minutes after the hour. Check CNBC or any Stocks channel & you can pick it up.


----------



## Tom D (Jan 3, 2003)

All I have are the Q results. Derby will start Sun. A.m.

1st. #16 Leeza/Bill Thompson

2nd. #8 Tripp/Milly Welsh

3rd #32 Buzz Ricky Millheim

4th #38 Pippin/Dave Opseth

RJ #10 Burgee/Ed Forry

Jams: #13 Dixie/Diane Twisten
#30 Blu/Bill Thompson
#36 Lilly/Kkriten Hoffman


Congrats. to all This was Leeza's first Q and is still running derby's with 35-40 points


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks for getting this up Tom. Leeza actually has 39 derby points and is fifth in the country with another month+ of eligibility. Congratulations to her owners Chuck Erwine & Penny Bianconi and to her handler Bill Thompson.


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Any other results: open, amateur, derby?


----------



## DAVEY (Oct 18, 2003)

FC-AFC LONGSHOT BLACK TALON WON THE AMT. Congrautlations to Paul Mocciaro and Bob Willow. Bob also took 2nd in the open with Tugger! Congratulations to Phyllis for a 2nd in the Amt. also. Thats all I know for now Jeff. Hey Jeff,send me the Harley pics please! Davey


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

I know Kristen hoffman won the Open, Bob got second, Mosher got third with Goldie, Ed Forry got fourth with my dog Jag, Forry got Reserve Jam with Zap.


----------



## DAVEY (Oct 18, 2003)

Congratulations Dan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.............................davey


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Congratulations Dan!!


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Congratulations Dan. And Davey, I'm trying to locate a photo of the Harley so I don't have to haul it out of the shed where it is temporarily buried.


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Congrats Dan & Phyllis!


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Anything on the derby?


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

Thanks, 

Jag is starting to come into his own. We got a 4th at labrador in the Am, a fourth this weekend in the Open and a Jam in the Am this weekend.


----------



## Tom D (Jan 3, 2003)

Derby 

1st #19 Cisco/ Jeff Stoneman

2nd #9 Hoot/ Bart Clark

3rd #20 Lily/ Ricky Millheim

4th #18 Possum/ Dave Mosher

Jams

#2 Crash/ Dave Mosher
#7 Portage/ Dave Mouher
#8 Frenchy/ Bill Thompson
#10 Boomer/ David Opseth
#11 Gus/ Dan Rice
#12 Willie/ Phyllis McGinn
#14 Lexi/ Tom DeFusco
#16 Leeza/ Bill Thompson


----------



## Tom D (Jan 3, 2003)

Awesome Phyllis and Dan !!!


----------



## Pattie (Jan 2, 2004)

Congrats to every one !!! :BIG:

Pattie


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

congrats Phyllis on your second...


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Congrats to Gus and Dan!


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Congratulations Phyllis.

John Lash


----------

